# Mini Season 2008



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Well The first day we killed it. Me, PB Bramlett and some high school buddies went down for the 

annual Mini Season trip. Got up around 4:00 Am the first morning and in the water aboutwhen the sun peaks over the horizon and Limited out by 9:00.. Second day we Slept in scrapped up enough for our second limit.

Went back and drank til I could not walk. All in all,a great trip with great folks and PB thanks for setting that up every year cudos to you my brother. :letsdrink

Some pics. I forgot my camera most of the time do to being busy and :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Where were they caught at? Keys?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes the Key's .


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang bro, looks like the trip was worth it! How deep were you getting them at? Did you cook them whole or just the tails?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Half moon!!!!

Mmmmmmm....lobsters good!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Just Tails Sam, from 6ft to 20ft of water.

If you are not a strong swimmer I do not recommend getting in the water.

Had3 to 5 people drown opening day.


----------



## JP Bramlett (Mar 9, 2008)

Glad to do it Mark....and I'm glad I could finally get you down there. I doubt you'll miss another. We put it on them like we always do. :toast Only 357 days to go until the next one.


----------

